# bhg rts run time error



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello i just installed game rise of nations. I get a following error:

error window title: bhg rts run time error

error message: Can't create vertex buffer!utofvideomem

[Click retry to debug, ignore to turn this message off and continue]

Safe to ignore: UNLIKELY

Then i tryed to uninstall MSXML and game, rebrot and do everything again, and i still get the same message 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a bump i really need some help here, i jsut cant get the solution


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See Rockmaster's reply here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/solved-rise-of-nations-vertex-batch-error-440851.html


----------

